# Do Not Hold F11



## Big Don




----------



## Big Don

I know, shame on me


----------



## shesulsa

Uh ... I guess I don't get it. It's been a hair-brained day for me, tho.


----------



## David43515

shesulsa said:


> Uh ... I guess I don't get it. It's been a hair-brained day for me, tho.


 
Me neither. I`m assuming f11 is map coordinates, but I can`t find a referance on the edge of the map.


----------



## Carol

:lol:

Thats....just....wrong.  Cheesy and wrong.


----------



## Ken Morgan

sigh.....


----------



## Gary Crawford

I can handle cheesy and wrong...but I still don't get it!


----------



## Big Don

Gary Crawford said:


> I can handle cheesy and wrong...but I still don't get it!


If you use Windows, pressing and holding F11 toggles the picture back and forth between normal mode and full screen (kiosk) mode, thus making the picture of Hispaniola seem to shake. Haiti... shake... earthquake... Bueller...


----------



## Xue Sheng

Carol said:


> Thats....just....wrong. Cheesy and wrong.


 

What Caroll said


----------



## MA-Caver

Xue Sheng said:


> Carol said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Thats....just....wrong.  Cheesy and wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> What Caroll said
Click to expand...


What Carol and Xue said...


----------



## Gary Crawford

I like it!!! Lol!!


----------



## Flea

_Ruuuuuuude!!_  :lol:


----------



## Big Don

Flea said:


> _Ruuuuuuude!!_  :lol:


Well, yeah...


----------



## fireman00

I love a warped sense of humor.


----------



## Big Don

fireman00 said:


> I love a warped sense of humor.


I try


----------

